# Cubase crashes constantly - no idea what's going on *HOORAY now I do!



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Just heard that lockdown's upon us yet again for the holidays, right until half of January, so I figured why not torture myself some more with trying to fix my rig, right? Get it sorted once and for all.

Fortunately, the noise bursts I mentioned earlier this week have vanished. No idea why, but just to be sure I took the advice of you guys and got Ice9, so hopefully no more ear drum damage. Thanks!

Now it's just Cubase itself giving me grief. For some mysterious reason, after sitting idle for a few hours, it just calls it quiets every time. Major pain in the ass, because now I have to restart, reload my entire project (which can take a while) only to see it crash again a little later down the road.

I tried everything- from;
- reinstalling Cubase clean,
- resetting my preferences,
- rerouting Control Room,
- updating VEPro,
- updating my NVIDIA and Thunderbolt audio interface drivers,
- get the latest Windows Updates,
- updating or sometimes removing or disabling plugins (one by one) to see if that made a difference (No, it didn't),
- checking my BIOS settings, Power Management, Cubase preferences,
- Disabling/enabling VST3 'pause plugin'-thing (forgot the exact setting name) (Cubase crashed immediately when I turned it on btw),
- analyze events in Windows Event Viewer,
- analyze Cubase dump files with WinDbg
- scouring the interwebs and fora for clues
- talking to Focusrite - they couldn't help
- talk to Steinberg - sent my dump file - no response
- squeezing a goat's testicles while on a hike to tell my fortune. The goat looked pretty happy, but I can't say it made a whole lot of difference Cubase-wise
- Lighting 11 Cubase candles and praying to Remote Control Tech Support to deliver me from this evil

Got nothing. Safe mode helped somewhat, because sure- it stopped it from crashing, but other than that I have no idea _why _it crashes. All it gives me is that there's some kind of issue with either "Cubase11.exe" or before I reinstalled "Cubase_Plugin_Set.vst3" and that's about it. Even in the dump files. I mean, look at this generic bit of debug data (shrug emoji here):


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.22473.1005 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\carro\Documents\Steinberg\CrashDumps\Cubase 11.0.41.448 64bit 2021.12.18 22.21.39.097.dmp]
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available


************* Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       srv*
Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is:
Windows 10 Version 22000 MP (16 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
Edition build lab: 22000.1.amd64fre.co_release.210604-1628
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 22:21:39.000 2021 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:05:02.000
............................................................
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(2a94.18b0): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
For analysis of this file, run !analyze -v
ntdll!NtGetContextThread+0x14:
00007ff8`d0de5234 c3              ret
0:337> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Exception Analysis                                   *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KEY_VALUES_STRING: 1

    Key  : AV.Dereference
    Value: NullClassPtr

    Key  : AV.Fault
    Value: Read

    Key  : Analysis.CPU.mSec
    Value: 11109

    Key  : Analysis.DebugAnalysisManager
    Value: Create

    Key  : Analysis.Elapsed.mSec
    Value: 35708

    Key  : Analysis.Init.CPU.mSec
    Value: 108

    Key  : Analysis.Init.Elapsed.mSec
    Value: 8682

    Key  : Analysis.Memory.CommitPeak.Mb
    Value: 801

    Key  : Timeline.Process.Start.DeltaSec
    Value: 7463

    Key  : WER.OS.Branch
    Value: co_release

    Key  : WER.OS.Timestamp
    Value: 2021-06-04T16:28:00Z

    Key  : WER.OS.Version
    Value: 10.0.22000.1

    Key  : WER.Process.Version
    Value: 11.0.41.448


FILE_IN_CAB:  Cubase 11.0.41.448 64bit 2021.12.18 22.21.39.097

CONTEXT:  (.ecxr)
rax=0000000c860f5070 rbx=0000000000000400 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000c891065b0 rsi=0000000ad2a7af90 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=00000001424a60b9 rsp=0000000002ddfb10 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000400  r9=0000000ad2a7b2f0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000014ba2800 r12=0000000014ba2800 r13=0000000014ba2800
r14=0000000ad6b64a80 r15=0000000000000fe2
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0033  ss=002b  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
Cubase11+0x24a60b9:
00000001`424a60b9 498b4218        mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+18h] ds:00000000`00000018=????????????????
Resetting default scope

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  (.exr -1)
ExceptionAddress: 00000001424a60b9 (Cubase11+0x00000000024a60b9)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000000018
Attempt to read from address 0000000000000018

PROCESS_NAME:  Cubase11.exe

READ_ADDRESS:  0000000000000018

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE_STR:  c0000005

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000018

STACK_TEXT:
00000000`02ddfb10 00000001`41c211d2     : 00000000`14ba2800 0000000c`64ce5370 00000001`4368a8d0 0000000c`64ce5250 : Cubase11+0x24a60b9
00000000`02ddfb20 00000001`41c1ffc2     : 00000000`00000fe2 0000000a`d68b5fa0 00000000`02ddfc70 00000000`14ba2800 : Cubase11+0x1c211d2
00000000`02ddfbd0 00000001`41c04a85     : 0000000a`d68b5fa0 00000000`02ddfc70 00000000`3e1b597f 00000000`00000001 : Cubase11+0x1c1ffc2
00000000`02ddfc20 00000001`41c0158c     : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 00000000`14ba2800 0000000a`d68b5f40 : Cubase11+0x1c04a85
00000000`02ddfca0 00000001`41c1be4e     : 42d0a587`71493501 00000000`14ba2800 00000000`00000002 0000000a`d6e2c750 : Cubase11+0x1c0158c
00000000`02ddfd90 00000001`41c42c0e     : 00000000`00000000 0000000a`6fe0a070 00000000`14ba2800 0000000a`d6e2ba30 : Cubase11+0x1c1be4e
00000000`02ddfde0 00000001`41c5779b     : 00000000`22a05410 0000000c`8e6b95e0 0000000a`6fe0a070 00000009`fa9b0e10 : Cubase11+0x1c42c0e
00000000`02ddfe50 00000001`41c3937d     : 00000000`22a05430 00000000`22a040f0 00000000`22a05430 00000000`00000000 : Cubase11+0x1c5779b
00000000`02ddfed0 00000001`4260cfd6     : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`0000ffff : Cubase11+0x1c3937d
00000000`02ddff00 00007ff8`cf2154e0     : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Cubase11+0x260cfd6
00000000`02ddff30 00007ff8`d0d4485b     : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : kernel32!BaseThreadInitThunk+0x10
00000000`02ddff60 00000000`00000000     : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ntdll!RtlUserThreadStart+0x2b


SYMBOL_NAME:  Cubase11+24a60b9

MODULE_NAME: Cubase11

IMAGE_NAME:  Cubase11.exe

STACK_COMMAND:  ~327s ; .ecxr ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_READ_c0000005_Cubase11.exe!Unknown

OS_VERSION:  10.0.22000.1

BUILDLAB_STR:  co_release

OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64

OSNAME:  Windows 10

IMAGE_VERSION:  11.0.41.448

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {28cef1bc-6ec0-0a43-364c-9977064e1735}

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

0:327> ~0k
 # Child-SP          RetAddr               Call Site
00 00000000`0014fcc8 00007ff8`ced7464e     win32u!NtUserGetMessage+0x14
01 00000000`0014fcd0 00000001`429e4df2     user32!GetMessageW+0x2e
02 00000000`0014fd30 00000001`429e4bf9     Cubase11+0x29e4df2
03 00000000`0014fd60 00000001`4276d18a     Cubase11+0x29e4bf9
04 00000000`0014fd90 00000001`4241ead0     Cubase11+0x276d18a
05 00000000`0014fdd0 00000001`4245a9b6     Cubase11+0x241ead0
06 00000000`0014feb0 00000001`42b31da6     Cubase11+0x245a9b6
07 00000000`0014fef0 00007ff8`cf2154e0     Cubase11+0x2b31da6
08 00000000`0014ff30 00007ff8`d0d4485b     kernel32!BaseThreadInitThunk+0x10
09 00000000`0014ff60 00000000`00000000     ntdll!RtlUserThreadStart+0x2b
```

Just a standard memory assignment issue.

So you'd think it has to be plugin-in related. One of these f*ckers is throwing a tantrum, right?
But I removed every single plugin attached to my project file and it still crashed after a while.

Then I thought; okay - the only thing that's changed is a recent VEPro update, so maybe it's because of that. But I don't think it is, because when I created a new test project with three VEPro rack instruments (connected to two of my slaves) in it, left it there for a few hours - everything was fine.

And now I'm back to square one with no clue on how to fix it. Anybody else having the same issue a few weeks after moving to Cubase 11.0.40 and/or Windows 11?

I've got a cue to finish, share with you guys and here I am with my thumb up my arse, looking at .dmp files like a right old ****.


----------



## Kony (Dec 18, 2021)

I used to get BSOD on a new build a few years ago - the dump file would always give info regarding why whatever application I had running at the time had closed. In the end, it was the anti-virus kicking in when the PC was idle so I changed the AV and problem was solved - but this was never mentioned in the dump file. Not saying it could be your AV, but the dump might be misleading and it could be another program in conflict.

Alternatively, did you try a system restore to a date before the problem started? Might be too late now given all the updates you've done but worth remembering for future reference - and could still work if there is another process unaffected by the updates which is bugging out.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm just wild guessing here, but the dump file seems to suggest that some plugins got corrupted:


> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for WrapPersist64.dll
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for iZOzone9Exciter.dll
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for iZOzone9Imager.dll
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for Initial Reverse.dll


Did you prevent these plugins from loading? I mean, did you actually uninstall them?

Also, this dump file reminds me of memory corruption, did you try scanning your memory for errors?


----------



## drasticmeasures (Dec 18, 2021)

fwiw, I too have a ton of problems with 11.0.41. 
The dynamic with Kontakt 6.6.1 seems particularly precarious.


----------



## Bender-offender (Dec 18, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I'm just wild guessing here, but the dump file seems to suggest that some plugins got corrupted:
> 
> Did you prevent these plugins from loading? I mean, did you actually uninstall them?
> 
> Also, this dump file reminds me of memory corruption, did you try scanning your memory for errors?


I’m on a Mac and not brilliant at reading crash reports, but I’d agree with this right here. It looks like one of these plugins is causing the crash. Have you tried running Cubase in Safe Mode? That will determine if it’s Cubase or a 3rd party plugin.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 18, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I'm just wild guessing here, but the dump file seems to suggest that some plugins got corrupted:
> 
> Did you prevent these plugins from loading? I mean, did you actually uninstall them?
> 
> Also, this dump file reminds me of memory corruption, did you try scanning your memory for errors?


I agree. Many of the unexplained problems stem from some corrupt ram stick. Get Memtest86 and do a complete scan if you haven't yet. 









MemTest86 - Download now!


Download your free copy of MemTest86 here for USB.



www.memtest86.com


----------



## labornvain (Dec 18, 2021)

You've tried just about everything short of reinstalling Windows except for this. Rename both of your vst folders, vst3x and VSTPluginsx.

Then relaunch Cubase, load your project and see what happens.


----------



## Al Maurice (Dec 19, 2021)

I think the OP mentioned at the start of the thread, the crashing stopped under safe mode.

As Safe mode tends to disable all but the essential services and drivers, it's possible your issue lies there somewhere. Perhaps after checking the integrity of your RAM, you might consider exploring if you have a corrupt or incompatible driver which may be interferring. I found some of the services conflict with the performance of my DAW, so I have now whittled down all my services to only those I need on a day-to-day basis.

Also MicroSoft have some tools to help check and restore the integrity of your drives and OS, so if all else fails you could try those. In any case it might be worth backing up all your important files before going any further, creating a restore point and then take it from there.


----------



## eNGee (Dec 19, 2021)

Do you have other nVidia software installed beside the driver? Uninstall the "Experience" thing. I have nVidia 1060 and have only those nVidia related installed:


----------



## Wibben (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm not technical enough to follow this discussion, so my apologies if this has already been brought up without me understanding. My Cubase also used to crash for seemingly no reason and there was no pattern to it that I could tell. After many days of frustration something (I think someone on here) pointed out that my motherboard has PCIe Gen 4 so I should try running them as Gen 3, which I could change in the ufie/bios. I did so and then there were no more crashes. Something with the graphics I guess messed with cubase..


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Guys, I messed up and copied an older dmp file into the post above. This was from before when I had both Ozone 8 _and _9, thinking this could be a reason. But after removing 8 and reinstalling 9, Cubase still crashes. So no cigar.

Fixed it to the latest crash dump file. 

Appreciate all the responses!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I'm just wild guessing here, but the dump file seems to suggest that some plugins got corrupted:
> 
> Did you prevent these plugins from loading? I mean, did you actually uninstall them?
> 
> Also, this dump file reminds me of memory corruption, did you try scanning your memory for errors?


Good call, that's what I thought too, but that's just the thing - I just got my new pc back from the shop where they changed out the motherboard, CPU and the memory _twice _and ran a memtest as well (which it passed). 

So I'm thinking it can't be another bad memory stick, right?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Kony said:


> I used to get BSOD on a new build a few years ago - the dump file would always give info regarding why whatever application I had running at the time had closed. In the end, it was the anti-virus kicking in when the PC was idle so I changed the AV and problem was solved - but this was never mentioned in the dump file. Not saying it could be your AV, but the dump might be misleading and it could be another program in conflict.
> 
> Alternatively, did you try a system restore to a date before the problem started? Might be too late now given all the updates you've done but worth remembering for future reference - and could still work if there is another process unaffected by the updates which is bugging out.


Haven't checked that, thanks - could be. Not sure if I can set Cubase as an exception to Kaspersky, though. Also looked for settings that are tied to the pc running idle, but no luck so far. 

This is a fresh, brand new build that just got back from the shop after repairs. After the repairs the whole thing was completely wiped, Win11 was reinstalled so I don't know if doing a restore will matter that much. I did do a full CHCKDSK and SFC and everything checked out.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Bender-offender said:


> I’m on a Mac and not brilliant at reading crash reports, but I’d agree with this right here. It looks like one of these plugins is causing the crash. Have you tried running Cubase in Safe Mode? That will determine if it’s Cubase or a 3rd party plugin.


Yup; 



> Safe mode helped somewhat, because sure- it stopped it from crashing, but other than that I have no idea _why _it crashes.


Also systematically disabled and removed every single plugin I use in my project. Cubase still crashes and burns.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I agree. Many of the unexplained problems stem from some corrupt ram stick. Get Memtest86 and do a complete scan if you haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - did that and the memory passed with flying colours. Took a looooooooong *ss time too


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Al Maurice said:


> I think the OP mentioned at the start of the thread, the crashing stopped under safe mode.
> 
> As Safe mode tends to disable all but the essential services and drivers, it's possible your issue lies there somewhere. Perhaps after checking the integrity of your RAM, you might consider exploring if you have a corrupt or incompatible driver which may be interferring. I found some of the services conflict with the performance of my DAW, so I have now whittled down all my services to only those I need on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> Also MicroSoft have some tools to help check and restore the integrity of your drives and OS, so if all else fails you could try those. In any case it might be worth backing up all your important files before going any further, creating a restore point and then take it from there.


Appreciate it. Tried that, but elas to no effect.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

eNGee said:


> Do you have other nVidia software installed beside the driver? Uninstall the "Experience" thing. I have nVidia 1060 and have only those nVidia related installed:


This looks interesting. Hadn't thought of that. How do you keep up to date, though? Check manually?
Will try this and get back to you. I've got a 1060, too. 

One thing I tried is to disable Game Mode thinking it may interfere with Cubase at some point.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Wibben said:


> I'm not technical enough to follow this discussion, so my apologies if this has already been brought up without me understanding. My Cubase also used to crash for seemingly no reason and there was no pattern to it that I could tell. After many days of frustration something (I think someone on here) pointed out that my motherboard has PCIe Gen 4 so I should try running them as Gen 3, which I could change in the ufie/bios. I did so and then there were no more crashes. Something with the graphics I guess messed with cubase..


No worries. Will definitely look into this, thanks!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

drasticmeasures said:


> fwiw, I too have a ton of problems with 11.0.41.
> The dynamic with Kontakt 6.6.1 seems particularly precarious.


Bastards! Pfff, when're Cubase 12 and Kontakt 6.6.2 coming out?


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 19, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hey everyone,
> ...
> I tried everything- from;
> ...
> - checking my BIOS settings, Power Management, Cubase preferences,


Did not read all the thread but had issues a few years ago. Power Management options for "sleep" + "turn power off" are set to Never = what solved it for me. 

Apologies if this was done and clearly stated 8 different times in thread.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Did not read all the thread but had issues a few years ago. Power Management options for "sleep" + "turn power off" are set to Never = what solved it for me.
> 
> Apologies if this was done and clearly stated 8 different times in thread.


Thanks, no worries. That's a good solution normally, but yup - tried that too.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Dec 19, 2021)

I haven't read all the thread but I went back to 11.0.20, works for me


----------



## Tralen (Dec 19, 2021)

You said you removed every single plugin used in the project, but did you try removing every single plugin installed? Perhaps just the scanning of a corrupt plugin could throw Cubase off, so I would try renaming the VST2 e VST3 folders and loading without any plugin whatsoever.

Another thing to try is to use something like Asio4All or even WASAPI just to verify if the issue is related to the interface drivers.

Just throwing some ideas to see if we can get you out of this nightmare.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 19, 2021)

1) I would start by loading Cubase without any third party plugins






Disabling Third-Party Plug-ins


If Cubase does not start or if a project does not load, chances are, that this is due to a third-party plug-in. In such a case, you can disable third-party plug-ins on startup to identify, if the plug-in is the reason.




steinberg.help





2) delete any plugins you don't need, i.e. a VST2 where you also have a VST3 installed.

2) If Cubase loads, ultimately you could move all plugins to a temp folder and move them back one at a time. If you've moved out unnecessary VST2s, that's not especially difficult to do.

Historically, I have had Cubase complain about old plugins from IK-multimedia, izotope, and AAS. So that's at least a place to start.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Guys, I think @eNGee may be onto something. First I tried moving all VSTs to a different folder moving them back one at a time. Well, I renamed them as was suggested, really. In the words of Sam Jackson it didn't do 'a goddamn thing'. Still the same crash.

But then I* uninstalled that NVIDIA Experience app and so far zero crashes*, even after leaving my rig alone for about an hour and change. I'll leave it for a few hours longer to double check, but this is looking good. If it works @eNGee you're my new Best Friend of The Day. 


Will keep you posted.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 19, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Guys, I think @eNGee may be onto something. First I tried moving all VSTs to a different folder moving them back one at a time. Well, I renamed them as was suggested, really. In the words of Sam Jackson it didn't do 'a goddamn thing'. Still the same crash.
> 
> But then I* deinstalled that NVIDIA Experience app and so far zero crashes*, even after leaving my rig alone for about an hour and change. I'll leave it for a few hours longer to double check, but this is looking good. If it works @eNGee you're my new Best Friend of The Day.
> 
> ...


Woohoo!

Let's hope it holds it that way!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Okay - I'm calling it after a few hours of stability.

*Apparently Nvidia Geforce Experience was making Cubase 11.0.41 shit its pants*. No idea why, but it did.
After all this faffing about, can you believe some daft non-related bit of software was the cause? 

So, if you have a (Gigabyte) 1060 and you feel like you want to pull your hair out because of constant crashes - apart from all the amazing and helpful tips and tricks I got from all of my friends here -* uninstalling this Experience app might just do the trick. At least with version 3.24.0.126, it does AND under Win11*. Hope this will someone else a lot of misery and headaches.

Thanks a whole bunch everybody. As for @eNGee;






you're awesome and my personal hero of the day. Drink's are on me next time.


----------



## Kony (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice one @eNGee !  

As noted earlier, I've found dump files useless in my limited experience as they generally only tell you how a program crashed, not why. Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 19, 2021)

Kony said:


> Nice one @eNGee !
> 
> As noted earlier, I've found dump files useless in my limited experience as they generally only tell you how a program crashed, not why. Glad you got it sorted!


Yeah, same here. I know it's at least _something_, but oftentimes you really have no clue. Thanks for the help, Kony!


----------



## eNGee (Dec 19, 2021)

Glad that helped  Cheers  
This hunted me for a long time and made me even sold Cubase, but then I bought it again and tried different setups till I reached this. Anyway, Cubase is still not 100% stable but mostly it is now.

I hope also the new license system of Steinberg will make Cubase more stable as the calls to e-licenser in the code would be not necessary anymore!


----------



## Tralen (Dec 20, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> If it works @eNGee you're my new Best Friend of The Day.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 20, 2021)

eNGee said:


> Glad that helped  Cheers
> This hunted me for a long time and made me even sold Cubase, but then I bought it again and tried different setups till I reached this. Anyway, Cubase is still not 100% stable but mostly it is now.
> 
> I hope also the new license system of Steinberg will make Cubase more stable as the calls to e-licenser in the code would be not necessary anymore!


It is funny, I had something similar with Reaper last year, but using an AMD graphics card.

Some bloatware that came with the driver was making the UI lag terribly, and I couldn't get rid of it. The solution was to scrounge the internet and find a stripped down version of the driver. I didn't update the driver ever since.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 20, 2021)

Tralen said:


> It is funny, I had something similar with Reaper last year, but using an AMD graphics card.
> 
> Some bloatware that came with the driver was making the UI lag terribly, and I couldn't get rid of it. The solution was to scrounge the internet and find a stripped down version of the driver. I didn't update the driver ever since.


And then down the rabbit hole you go, right?  Glad to see that worked.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 20, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> And then down the rabbit hole you go, right?  Glad to see that worked.


I was lucky that it was just a driver update. Reaper was working fine before, so the problem became immediately obvious.

If I had just assembled the computer as you did, with everything as a possible cause, I would probably be trying to figure it out to this day.


----------



## Phaedraz (Dec 20, 2021)

Regarding Geforce Experience... The setting IN-GAME OVERLAY is known to cause loads of troubles. I've turned that off since I had problems also. No more problems nowadays and I am having Geforce Experience installed.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 20, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I was lucky that it was just a driver update. Reaper was working fine before, so the problem became immediately obvious.
> 
> If I had just assembled the computer as you did, with everything as a possible cause, I would probably be trying to figure it out to this day.


See, this is why I need an IT guy. Or girl - either'd be perfect.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 20, 2021)

Phaedraz said:


> Regarding Geforce Experience... The setting IN-GAME OVERLAY is known to cause loads of troubles. I've turned that off since I had problems also. No more problems nowadays and I am having Geforce Experience installed.


Oddly enough - that's one of the things I turned off early on and that still didn't solve it for me, but happy to hear it worked for you.


----------



## eNGee (Dec 20, 2021)

I had M1 MacBook Air for several months before giving it to my sister and I've noticed how stable and music production friendly environment it was.
I've been a PC guy for about 30 years, but this M1 based chip affected me! I possibly will buy a mini mac and keep it for music production only as I don't think "this" solution of stripped drivers will hold in the future updates of Windows, nVidia or even Steinberg itself!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 20, 2021)

eNGee said:


> I had M1 MacBook Air for several months before giving it to my sister and I've noticed how stable and music production friendly environment it was.
> I've been a PC guy for about 30 years, but this M1 based chip affected me! I possibly will buy a mini mac and keep it for music production only as I don't think "this" solution of stripped drivers will hold in the future updates of Windows, nVidia or even Steinberg itself!


Yeah, I see what you mean, but like you I'm a PC guy and I don't know - after about five minutes, MacOS just makes me want to poke my eyes out with a rusty spoon.

I own a Mac Mini just so I can run VideoSync, but that's about it. But who knows, one day I'll join the Dark Side. I hear they have snacks.


----------



## eNGee (Dec 20, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean, but like you I'm a PC guy and I don't know - after about five minutes, MacOS just makes me want to poke my eyes out with a rusty spoon.
> 
> I own a Mac Mini just so I can run VideoSync, but that's about it. But who knows, one day I'll join the Dark Side. I hear they have snacks.


Oh do you mean this one: https://videosync.showsync.com/
I just read a little about it. It uses Ableton Live, so do you use Live on Mac for VideoSync? Sorry, I have no idea about this software.

Well, I hope we can enjoy this setup for a long time before something else breaks it!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, I used to have the same problem. Actually went looking for an ATI card until I figured out that getting rid of that horrible program solved most of my issues.

Fun fact, when I share this with people almost _nobody believes me. _Steinberg actually denies this problem exists. Very annoying.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 20, 2021)

eNGee said:


> Oh do you mean this one: https://videosync.showsync.com/
> I just read a little about it. It uses Ableton Live, so do you use Live on Mac for VideoSync? Sorry, I have no idea about this software.
> 
> Well, I hope we can enjoy this setup for a long time before something else breaks it!


Oh, sorry I should've been more clear;

Video Sync 5

It's how I sync my DAW/Cubase up to picture, offloading video playback to another machine (in this case a Mac Mini) so my DAW pc won't have to worry about that.

Has tons of other cool features, too. But yeah - Mac only


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 20, 2021)

eNGee said:


> Oh do you mean this one: https://videosync.showsync.com/
> I just read a little about it. It uses Ableton Live, so do you use Live on Mac for VideoSync? Sorry, I have no idea about this software.
> 
> Well, I hope we can enjoy this setup for a long time before something else breaks it!


Oh, sorry I should've been more clear;

Video Sync 5

It's how I sync my DAW/Cubase up to picture, offloading video playback to another machine (in this case a Mac Mini) so my DAW pc won't have to worry about that.

Has tons of other cool features, too. But yeah - it's Mac only


----------

